# Any Wifi Only Droid X Roms Available?



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

I plan on upgrading to the Galaxy Nexus as soon as it's released but I'd like to be able to still use my dx w/o phone capabilities. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Umm, just don't activate it & use it on WiFi. Any ROM should be able to do that.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I used mine for a while with cm7 like that but it really doesn't matter what ROM you're on though. You just use your Google account and have market access over wifi.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

just be sure to get the app "phone info"from the market and turn off the cellular radio in the phone information menu, otherwise your battery life will suck. and of course you will need to use a secondary gmail acct for your syncing


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Tablet mode option with JuiceDefender does that as well.


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool. I was kinda hoping there was one just for battery life. I came from the Eris and it had at least 2 wifi only roms. I'll just not activate it


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

You could probably run whatever rom you wanted and just use titanium backup to freeze all the apks that have to do with the phone (dialer, voice mail, etc) what ever you dont need when using it like a mini tablet. That way if you ever need to activate it as a backup device you could just unfreeze the apks and be right back to a working phone, without flashing a new rom.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

You can use any ROM you want. I had my X deactive for a while, and any ROM will give you better life than normal because you aren't using service. You don't need to freeze anything, it's more-or-less redundant. I was on the first CM port and got 2days off of it while my phone was deactive. You should also invest in apps like textPLUS, GVoice and Groove IP. These apps let you do things that you would normally need service to do, over Wifi. Anyways, any ROM will work, I'm on Liberty now and still have 80% battery left after a day of use.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

will airplane mode with wifi on do the same in any rom? I do this sometimes when I don't want phone calls to disturb me, but still want to be able to use the phone and be connected to the internet


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Tablet mode option with JuiceDefender does that as well.


What is tablet mode? And what ROM is it in?


----------



## link9228 (Sep 8, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> What is tablet mode? And what ROM is it in?


JuiceDefender is an app that you download. It works across many ROMs and devices. Tablet mode disables the 3G radio, but I don't know much more than that.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

enzoem said:


> will airplane mode with wifi on do the same in any rom? I do this sometimes when I don't want phone calls to disturb me, but still want to be able to use the phone and be connected to the internet


Airplane mode disables everything. No phone or wireless will work. I always have an X on wifi only, and you can flash whatever you want. Battery loss is marginal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

> > will airplane mode with wifi on do the same in any rom? I do this sometimes when I don't want phone calls to disturb me, but still want to be able to use the phone and be connected to the internet
> 
> 
> Airplane mode disables everything. No phone or wireless will work. I always have an X on wifi only, and you can flash whatever you want. Battery loss is marginal.
> ...


You can have wifi on in airplane mode. That's how I'm posting this right now.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

link9228 said:


> JuiceDefender is an app that you download. It works across many ROMs and devices. Tablet mode disables the 3G radio, but I don't know much more than that.


Oh yea, I havent used Juice Defender in so long i Had forgotten about it lol. Thanks


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

agtwonderbread said:


> I plan on upgrading to the Galaxy Nexus as soon as it's released but I'd like to be able to still use my dx w/o phone capabilities. Anyone have any suggestions?


Good question!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Oh yea, I havent used Juice Defender in so long i Had forgotten about it lol. Thanks


is that only in ultimate version? cuz I have jd plus and I don't see that option anywhere. if it is only in ultimate, then its silly to pay for an app to do something for free, as described I'm my previous post....


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

I am going to Korea and will be using my dx with Google voice to make calls over my dorm wifi network. All you have to do is airplane mode and wifi on, should work fine (works every time I fly).

For those who don't know, GrooVeIP and Google voice work together to make free us calls, a little sluggish depending on the network speed of the wifi, but works alright.


----------

